# Low caffeine chocolate?



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

still eating....Desperate chocolate cravings. I can get non dairy chocolate, but it seems to be the caffeine that really gets to me. I accept I will probably never get to eat the hard stuff much again (sob)but really want to compensate with a choccy drink. Any suggestions for low caffeine chocdrink brands? Is there such a thing?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hmm...I don't know, but I do know that there is a lot more in chocolate to consider than the xanthines...take a peek:www.chocolate.orgMNL


----------

